# Do my symptoms sound like IBS



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I first went to my GP some 5 months ago with a feeling of being bloated. The best way to descibe this is that down both sides I feel solid, I'm not so much getting pain but a very uncomfortable feeling and cramps (I do have a very high pain barrier). My bowel movements had been infrequent for about 6 months prior to this feeling developing. Now I am going from being constipated to loose or just D, however this can be a very sudden change as in the morning I may have D then mid afternoon or night I'm constipated. My bowel movements are now very yellow in colour with (even when fairly solid) a watery deposit left on wiping (also very yellow).The bloating is also affecting my air intake (as it were) I don't feel like I'm able to take a full lung of air when I breath in due to my bloating, like something is stoping my ribcage from expanding far enough. I also feel like my belly (abdominal muscle area) is rock solid and is not helping with the air intake. I also experience pain and a dull aching sensation on the bottom right and (not as often) left lower rib cage.I am also finding that I am very weary and tired and have not had a good appetite for the last week and as a result have lost about half a stone in weight over the past seven days.On seeking a second opinion (my original GP seemed more interested in leting his trainee make the diagnosis), the second GP ordered blood tests, stool samples etc. which ruled out Crohns disease and something else (of which I can't remember the name).I have not had seen any specialist's to date and have been provided with an appointment time in 6 MONTHS. I'm now extremely worried about this condition as my Paternal Grandmother had bowel cancer.Would you please let me know what you think & wether I should be pushing my GP for an earlier Consultants appointment?Your advice would be greatly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It seems that your GP's (or trainee) has looked for indications of illness which might explain your symptoms. The blood tests and stool cultures can reveal elevated white counts, bacteria infection, occult blood, etc.. which might indicate inflammatory bowel disease or other. The stool culture may have also looked for an overgrowth of Clostridium Difficile which may develop after a course of an antibiotic. With negative results and the history that you described, IBS seems like it could explain your symptoms.Weight loss or sudden occurrence over the age of 40 is not typical for a diagnosis of IBS. However, the weight loss seems like a recent event from what you described and I'm not sure about your age.If you start seeing visible blood in your stool, or have pain that you are not able to cope with then I would be more aggressive in seeing a specialist. You might also discuss with your GP ordering a GI series (with follow-through) or Barium Enema while you are waiting in the absence of these symptoms.Good Luck,Jeffrey Roberts


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

To Jeffrey.Thanks for your reply, I note you questioned my age, I'm 27.Just a couple more quick questions for you if you don't mind, is it normal for IBS suffers to pass yellow stools and can a calcium deficiency have any effect on my IBS symptoms (it showed I had a calcium deficiency on my blood tests).Many thanks for your help and advice so far.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The color of the stool does not necessarily indicate a symptom of IBS. Stool color may change depending on food, medications, diarrhea or constipation.I have never seen any studies which indicate that a calcium deficiency is related to IBS.


----------

